# WeldCraft 1656



## Knee Deep (Aug 27, 2014)

Sold my 2013 HewesRF16, traded in my WeldCraft 1444 and purchased a new WeldCraft 1656 Tunnel w/Yamaha F70. Pic's and accessory upgrades to follow.


----------



## DrNip (Aug 27, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Knee Deep (Aug 29, 2014)

Pic's of new boat


----------



## Knee Deep (Aug 29, 2014)

Start of accessories install...


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Aug 29, 2014)

Damn what a sweet ass boat!


----------



## curtdawg88 (Aug 29, 2014)

Man that thing is nice!


----------



## muddywaders (Aug 30, 2014)

why the tunnel and no jet?


----------



## Knee Deep (Aug 31, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=364930#p364930 said:


> muddywaders » 30 Aug 2014, 19:41[/url]"]why the tunnel and no jet?



Talked to many dealers (and jet owners) in area... Not recommended due to soft bottom in boating area. Would be servicing/replacing pump on a regular basis. Also not a fan of the horsepower loss.


----------



## erictetterton (Aug 31, 2014)

I dig it. Nice boat! Any pics of the hewes


----------



## Knee Deep (Aug 31, 2014)

2013 Hewes...as requested.


----------



## erictetterton (Sep 1, 2014)

Man oh man... Nice boats. I like the tunnel and propped 70. I bet she will fly


----------



## Knee Deep (Sep 1, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=365044#p365044 said:


> erictetterton » 01 Sep 2014, 08:51[/url]"]Man oh man... Nice boats. I like the tunnel and propped 70. I bet she will fly



I haven't taken her out yet. Had lots of company and I decided to add a bunch of accessories and re-wire the boat to my liking. Maiden voyage on Saturday with scalloping on Sunday!


----------



## Knee Deep (Sep 8, 2014)

Installed some of the accessories...Hydroturf due torrow.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Sep 8, 2014)

I don't know if you've ever had hydroturf...but that is some great stuff.


----------



## Knee Deep (Sep 8, 2014)

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=365761#p365761 said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors » 08 Sep 2014, 11:50[/url]"]I don't know if you've ever had hydroturf...but that is some great stuff.



Never used Hydroturf but heard great things about it. Ordered the Swamp Camo. Can't wait!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Sep 8, 2014)

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=365775#p365775 said:


> Knee Deep » 41 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=365761#p365761 said:
> ...



If you really want so cool clean edges on it. It can be cut on a router table.


----------



## BrazosDon (Sep 8, 2014)

Let us see some pics when you get it in and on your boat.


----------



## Knee Deep (Sep 10, 2014)

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=365826#p365826 said:


> BrazosDon » 08 Sep 2014, 23:43[/url]"]Let us see some pics when you get it in and on your boat.



Before and After


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Sep 10, 2014)

Looks good. What do you think of the turf?


----------



## Knee Deep (Sep 10, 2014)

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=365935#p365935 said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors » 10 Sep 2014, 12:48[/url]"]Looks good. What do you think of the turf?



I love it. Even the wife thinks it's great.


----------



## Edintampa (Sep 10, 2014)

Where did you get the "turf" from? I have been looking at that online and comparing to the Seadeck but from what I have read the Hydroturf is much cheaper. 

I am redoing a G3 1648 MV and am torn
between the carpet and plywood or Aliminum and Hyroturf or Sea deck. I want to keep the costs down but want to make it functional for Bass fishing or heading to the flats. 

I used to go to McCraes a lot on the motorcycle. I am in Tampa, 

Ed


----------



## Knee Deep (Sep 10, 2014)

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=365946#p365946 said:


> Edintampa » 10 Sep 2014, 17:58[/url]"]Where did you get the "turf" from? I have been looking at that online and comparing to the Seadeck but from what I have read the Hydroturf is much cheaper.
> 
> I am redoing a G3 1648 MV and am torn
> between the carpet and plywood or Aliminum and Hyroturf or Sea deck. I want to keep the costs down but want to make it functional for Bass fishing or heading to the flats.
> ...



Ed, 
I bought two full sheets from their website and made a pattern, then cut and installed myself.

Al


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Sep 10, 2014)

Had hydroturf in my old boat and have seadek in my current boat. Both are great products.


----------



## Edintampa (Sep 10, 2014)

River Bottom, 
How would you compare the two and how much more is Sea Deck than Hydro turf?

Ed


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Sep 10, 2014)

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=365958#p365958 said:


> Edintampa » 22 minutes ago[/url]"]River Bottom,
> How would you compare the two and how much more is Sea Deck than Hydro turf?
> 
> Ed



The two feel different even though they are both an EVA foam material. It's not a drastic difference...but there is a difference. Recommend that you get samples of both from their websites. 

Hard for me to compare the actual costs because I only put one sheet of hydroturf in my old boat. It was the dukgrass camo available from gatortraxboats.com and and I think it was close to $100 for the sheet. This is somewhat of a custom color and not available from hydroturf.com. The sheet is only 3mm thick, but you can buy padding to go under.

My Seadek covers my entire front deck and hatches and the entire rear deck and hatch...a lot of material. The seadek comes in 3mm and 6mm. You can use a two color combination with the 6mm, one color on top of the other. This is twice the material so twice the cost. I have the 6mm Army Camo over Midnight Black. This looks really good when you add in CNC work like lines, logos, routed edges. I used the template kit available at seadek.com. Created my template and sent it off to them. Added my touches to customize my look. And it looks unbelievably good. I have answered more questions at the boat ramp about my Seadek than I have my boat.

3mm is nice on the feet but doesn't insulate an aluminum deck enough for really hot weather with the sun beating down if you're a barefoot guy like me. Now I'm talking hot...like 95+ midday sun. 6mm is great on the feet and in 95+ with the sun beating down I can stand on it barefoot no problems.

The custom look of the seadek is just unbeatable. Unless you have a CNC machine, you are not going to duplicate the finished look that you can accomplish by having seadek cut the sheets for you.

Hope this helps. The G3 1656 CCJ link in my signature has some pictures of the seadek...I think it's page 6.


----------



## Knee Deep (Sep 11, 2014)

The sheets I ordered were 6mm (47x86 ) and cost $119 with 3M pressure sensitive adhesive.


----------



## Y_J (Sep 11, 2014)

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=366013#p366013 said:


> Knee Deep » September 11th, 2014, 8:40 pm[/url]"]The sheets I ordered were 6mm (47x86 ) and cost $119 with 3M pressure sensitive adhesive.


How did the pressure tape work out? I was on their site last night looking at the same ones.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Sep 12, 2014)

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=366013#p366013 said:


> Knee Deep » Yesterday, 8:40 pm[/url]"]The sheets I ordered were 6mm (47x86 ) and cost $119 with 3M pressure sensitive adhesive.



6mm is the way to go. I had the turf with the adhesive backing. Once it's stuck...it's stuck.


----------



## Knee Deep (Sep 12, 2014)

Y_J,
As RiverBottomOutdoors said, once it's stuck it's stuck. Just be sure to clean surface well before applying.

Al


----------



## Y_J (Sep 12, 2014)

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=366046#p366046 said:


> Knee Deep » September 12th, 2014, 7:37 am[/url]"]Y_J,
> As RiverBottomOutdoors said, once it's stuck it's stuck. Just be sure to clean surface well before applying.
> 
> Al


Right on. I must have missed that while on their site. Thanks. Much appreciated.


----------



## Scout27 (Sep 14, 2014)

Edintampa

Another option for you on the floor is LineX or Rhino Liner. I have done two 1648 Alumacraft floors with foam in between the ribs and then notched and cut 1/2" marine plywood to fit. After sanding and detailing the plywood and filling any small voids, I took the pieces to my local LineX dealer who is about 25 minutes away. He sprayed the top and edges for me and added a LineX clear coat which smooths out (fills in) the roughness. There is plenty of texture left for non-skid, but the gritty, catch every little piece of dirt quality is gone.

There are a host of standard colors to pick from. I went with a battleship grey on one boat as I had painted the hull a light grey. The other one was sand which was a nice light contrast to the standard olive green. Screw them down in a pattern to the ribs with #10 stainless screws and finish washers, and man, it is a nice looking floor. Sweep or hose the boat out to clean it and nothing to absorb or hold water and dirt like carpet, etc.

I also cut and fitted plywood seat tops and had them LineX'd as well. That gave me better mounting options for pin bases or the adjustable seat rails on the front of the benches.

I believe the guy charged me $65 or $85 to do the LineX, so it was very reasonable. One important thing, you have to keep the plywood dry before applying the LineX. In other words, don't let it get wet. Take it in the house for a day after it is cut or sanded before you take it to the dealer so some of the humidity can evaporate from the wood. And if rain is in the forecast on the day you're headed there, don't go and schedule another day. The LineX comes out of the gun at a very high temperature. If it hits any moisture, it will do a "pop" and create a tiny (or big if there is really water present) crater and the surface won't end up consistent looking.

Anyway, the floors turned out great both times. Hope this helps as another option.


----------



## Edintampa (Sep 14, 2014)

Scout 
Thanks a lot for that information. I was wondering how a product like that or even Tuffcoat would work on plywood. 

I had considered .09 or .125 aluminum but they are much heavier per sheet than 1/2 plywood almost twice as heavy which surprised even me. 

I have been thinking about doing carpet everywhere but the floor and there doing a product like you suggested or a Seadeck type on that floor. 

There is a Rhino dealer near me so I will look into that. 

Thanks again,

Ed


----------



## Knee Deep (Oct 10, 2014)

Just got boat back from the canvas shop. Had a bimini top, center console cover and removable cushions made. JP Canvas in Crystal River did a great job. I'll get some pic's ASAP.


----------



## Knee Deep (Nov 29, 2014)

Installed the Swing Tongue, "just" fits in the garage now


----------

